# Any ideas on how to find a home for my turtles?



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have two red eared sliders, a male and female adult. I Want to find them a home i can trust, but don't know where to look.

Any ideas?


----------



## agent A (Jan 9, 2012)

Call a nature center


----------



## Bryce08 (Jan 9, 2012)

i ended up letting my 2 big red ears go, in a nice pond with plenty of other turtles...as for people, im not to sure of any sites or anything.


----------



## frogparty (Jan 9, 2012)

Bucket biology is extremely frowned upon. Please dont release your pets into the wild.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 9, 2012)

Craig's list in your area maybe? It's free and you can talk to them first before you meet them.


----------



## Bryce08 (Jan 9, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Bucket biology is extremely frowned upon. Please dont release your pets into the wild.


they were both rescued in the first place, i didnt get them domestic.

but i apologize for the suggestion, i didnt think of that end of it, i was talking toward my end.

craigslist is really good like nick said...thats how i was able to give me rabbit to a lady that only takes rescued animals normaly.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's another possibility that works well for snappers: http://bertc.com/subfive/recipes/turtle.htm


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2012)

xxFaultxx said:


> they were both rescued in the first place, i didnt get them domestic.
> 
> but i apologize for the suggestion, i didnt think of that end of it, i was talking toward my end.
> 
> craigslist is really good like nick said...thats how i was able to give me rabbit to a lady that only takes rescued animals normaly.


It makes no difference. That is a big no no.

Try a reptile forum to rehome them. I like faunaclassifieds.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for helping! Im going to try craigslist, then if no luck there i will try fuanaclassifieds, then Phil's idea.

Thanks again!

EDIT: incase you didn't catch on, i'm not really trying phil's idea lol


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, I do love me some clam chowder so I don't know it may be good? lol


----------

